What is the app analytics platform you are using for your mobile app? - vira28
======
devdesigner
We use a combination of Appsee, Crashlytics, and Firebase. Crashlytics for
super in depth crash reporting. Appsee to see how users interact with the app
via user session recordings (you don't get that with other analytics tools).
Firebase for everything else.

[https://www.appsee.com/](https://www.appsee.com/)

[https://crashlytics.com/](https://crashlytics.com/)

[https://firebase.google.com/](https://firebase.google.com/)

